# TCA Convention Hotel in 2016?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what hotel in Houston has been chosen for the 2016 TCA convention?

I can find all sorts of info on the net for the 2015 TCA convention and the 2017 TCA convenbtion, but nothing for the 2016 TCA convention in Houston.

Strictly speaking TCA doesn't really concern itself with Large Scale products although in the past they have had G-Scale convenbtion cars by Delton, Kalamazoo and USA Trains, maybe others as well.

Knut


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

krs said:


> Does anyone know what hotel in Houston has been chosen for the 2016 TCA convention?
> 
> I can find all sorts of info on the net for the 2015 TCA convention and the 2017 TCA convenbtion, but nothing for the 2016 TCA convention in Houston.
> 
> ...


Hi Knut,

This is all I found on the TCA National Conventions page. If you need the info I can probably figure out how to ask someone. I need to renew my membership anyway.



METCA.
2015 New York Metro Area	METCA Div.	June 20 - June 28
2016 Houston, TX	Lone Star Div.	June 18 - June 26
2017 Pittsburgh, PA	Fort Pitt. Div.	June 24 - July 2
2018 Warwick, RI	NETCA Div. 
2019 Albuquerque, NM	Rio Grande Chp. / Desert Div.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Jerry

I just found good contacts at TCA to help me determine which years TCA offered a G-gauge TCA convention car.
There wereactually more than I expected considering that most TCAconvention cars are O-scale and standard scale.

I will check with them about the 2016 convention hotel.

Knut


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Knut,

This is the reply that I received from the TCA:


Jerry:

The hotel is the Hyatt Regency Houston, 1200 Louisiana Street, Houston, TX 77002 – (713) 654-1234.
The dates are June 18, 2016 – June 27, 2016.

Hopefully this information is helpful.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,
Don't forget to come to the 2016 National Garden Railway Convention the week after that convention. The Bay Area Garden Railway Society is the host club and we'll have close to 100 layouts open throughout the San Francisco Bay Area.

Check out our website here: http://ngrc2016.org

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016



Jerrys-RR said:


> Hi Knut,
> 
> This is the reply that I received from the TCA:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Russell Miller said:


> Jerry,
> Don't forget to come to the 2016 National Garden Railway Convention the week after that convention. The Bay Area Garden Railway Society is the host club and we'll have close to 100 layouts open throughout the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> Check out our website here: http://ngrc2016.org
> ...


Hi Russ, 

I would love to but due to age (I'm now 70) and age related health issues, I seldom travel anywhere beyond a days drive anymore. I have always enjoyed the NGRC Conventions and ECLSTS but they are probably no longer something I will be able to do.

Thank you for the reminder and invitation,

Jerry


----------

